# [Tabelle] Zellen sollen dynamisch "wachsen" können



## cekay (22. Mai 2004)

Hmm.. ich sitz ´ jetzt schon seit längerem an einem Webseitenentwurf. Bis jetzt hat auch alles gut geklappt, hab das "Design" fertig gemacht und versucht dieses nun in html zu implementieren.

Jetzt hab ich aber das Problem, dass , wenn ich den Inhaltsbereich mit Text fülle, einige Zellen ihre Größe ändern, also nach unten hin länger werden.
Dadurch verschiebt sich dann aber die ganze Tabellenkonstruktion und es entstehen mit unter Lücken zwischen den einzelnen Zellen.


Zur Erklärung hab ich mal ein Bild gemacht.

http://www.e-clowns.com/cekay/website_bild.jpg 

(Ist nur eine Skizze der Zellen, wie das in etwa sein sollte.)



Die Zellen, die mit fest markiert sind, sollen in der größe so bleiben, wie sie derzeit sind.

Allein der Inhaltsbereich und die vorletzten Zellen von unten sollen sich dynamisch vergrößern können.
Die Zellen sollen sozusagen mit dem Inhalt in der Mitte mitwachsen können, ohne das sich die "festen" mitbewegen.

Ist das überhaupt so realisierbar?

Hab schon zig Varianten mit verschachtelten Tabellen probiert, aber nichts hat bisher geholfen.


----------



## xxenon (22. Mai 2004)

Falls in den festen Zellen keine Inhalte stehen sollen, kannst du die Bilder einfach als Inhalt in die Zellen einfügen, statt als Hintergrund. Dann werden sie auch nicht wiederholt. Ansonsten könntest du mit CSS arbeiten, wo du verhindern kannst, dass ein Hintergrund wiederholt wird (background-repeat) und wo du einer Zelle eine Höhe zuweisen darfst.

Regards...


----------



## Quaese (22. Mai 2004)

Hi,

Dein gewünschtes Layout ist realisierbar.

Die Spalten, die dynamische Bereiche haben, erhalten ein Hintergrundbild. Dieses
wird vertikal wiederholt. Ausserdem enthalten diese Spalten weitere Tabellen mit
jeweils zwei Zeilen. Die Zellen der integrierten Tabelle bekommen ebenfalls 
Hintergrundbilder zugewiesen. Diese überlagern das Hintergrundbild der äusseren
Tabelle. Das dynamische Hintergrundbild wird nur dort angezeigt, wo die innere
Tabelle sich nicht befindet.

Ich habe Dir das ganze mal in den Anhang gepackt.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## cekay (22. Mai 2004)

wow, danke für eure Hilfe.
Ich werds gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Amr0d (18. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Quaese _
> *Hi,
> 
> Dein gewünschtes Layout ist realisierbar.
> ...



Ehhm kurze Frage warum ist das ganze so umständlich? Würde es nicht reichen wenn ich eine 1 px hohe Grafik nehme und sie als Hintergrund anzeigen lasse, dann kann ich doch auch die Tabellengröße beliebig anpassen. Warum muss man das so machen das man noch eine tabelle in der tabelle hat die zwei zeilen hat und so? Da steige ich persönlich nicht durch.

Gruß

Philipp


----------

